# Prickly pear (Opuntia sp.) cactus pads



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 17, 2011)

A lot of people seem to like feeding their tortoises prickly pear (_Opuntia_ sp.) cactus pads because they are a good source of calcium. However, it is my understanding that _Opuntia_ are also rich in oxalates. As with other plants, I would think this would diminish the quality of cactus pads as a forage item, making them suitable for occasional feeding, but not very often. What do you guys think?


----------



## ascott (Jul 17, 2011)

Absolutely correct....count me in


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree, Boulder has only had cactus 2x in the month and a half that I have had him


----------



## jaizei (Jul 17, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 17, 2011)

I have never seen any adverse reactions from it and I have been feeding it to Vegas since he was a hatchling and that was almost 6 years ago, so I will continue feed it..


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Jul 17, 2011)

I Have noticed an increase in white urates when i feed alotta cactus i noticed.

i dont know if thats good or bad.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 17, 2011)

jaizei said:


> Interesting.



Hi Jaizei:

(Did we ever learn your name?)

That's a very interesting article. I have trouble reading scientific stuff, so I'll go over it again when I have more time. Did it ever say whether there was too much oxalates?


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 17, 2011)

I love the cactus and we have quite a bit here in Arizona. I give it quite often, but I have quite a few tortoises so they all share. I never worry about giving them too much. They graze on grasses daily and that's their main staple. The cactus is natural and great for calcium.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 17, 2011)

We feed alot of cactus to our crew.


----------



## ascott (Jul 17, 2011)

Dont get me wrong now folks  (I dont get too many chances to say that these days LOL) I do feed cactus to my guys, just as I feed dandelion flowers/greens which are also high in Oxalates....but the positive benefits out weight the negatives...also I don't feed Cactus every time I give them treats....maybe once a week or so.... 

Dandelion greens get fed almost every day mixed along with other goodies and my guys free graze as well, so there is a mix going on...


----------

